# Stabbing at Spring High School



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

What is wrong with the youth of today!!
http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=9235459

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

one confirmed dead at this time


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks like it was a gang. One dead and 5 injured 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

It is the upbringing. Bad parents didn't spank the kids or get involved so it leads to this.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

MapMaster said:


> It is the upbringing. Bad parents didn't spank the kids or get involved so it leads to this.


X2 Bad parents...


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

No common sense at all!! Screwed up they're lives at such a young age.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Prayers out to the Families... 

Sad but True. It can and does happen about anywhere..... No announcements at other Spring schools.. Words is out in the schools.. My Daughters attends one 7 miles from this one. I tell here dont hang around fights, cause there is nothing good going to come about from them .


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

HTownBoi281 said:


> No common sense at all!! Screwed up they're lives at such a young age.


But, the initiation was a success and he's in a gang now. That should mean something. Besides life in prison. hwell:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

MapMaster said:


> It is the upbringing. Bad parents didn't spank the kids or get involved so it leads to this.


Right. We need to beat our kids more to show them the importance of physical violence in child-rearing and life.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Close to home. I live about 2 miles west of there on Cypresswood. Let this be a lesson evil is everywhere, even in our schools.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

rubberducky said:


> What is wrong with the youth of today!!


The same thing that was wrong with the youth of yesteryear and beyond. 
I recall a stabbing at Langham Creek in the early 90's. I recall a stabbing at Eisenhower in the 70's. And I'm sure I could dig up a stabbing or two each decade at a school back to the 20's if needed.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I was just driving by.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Probably some dope smokers.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

What ever happened to "meet me at the flagpole when the bell rings"?


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

This was mine, my wifes, and most of our friends high school inluding my mom, aunts and uncles. 

Sad day. Government housing has ruined this place. Now they put further strain on the system being locked up for life while we foot the bill.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

One of my good friends mom is still the nurse there. Heard just now she was giving CPR to the wounded...just terrible man. Im for teachers (at least some) carrying.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Right. We need to beat our kids more to show them the importance of physical violence in child-rearing and life.


You don't know the difference between a beating and a spanking? There are multiple online dictionaries. You should go educate yourself. Oh wait, are you just stirring the pot for attention again?


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

rubberducky said:


> What is wrong with the youth of today!!
> http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=9235459
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
> Rrrrrrrwed


The young people nowadays do not have any respect for no one anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> You don't know the difference between a beating and a spanking? There are multiple online dictionaries. You should go educate yourself. Oh wait, are you just stirring the pot for attention again?


He is a Social Commentator, or so he claims.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Right. We need to beat our kids more to show them the importance of physical violence in child-rearing and life.


aside from you calling it a "beat", what exactly are your methods of implementing consequences from doing bad that will keep children from having no fear in doing the wrong things and end up in prison or dead? Timeout? Man, that'll put the fear in them....


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Right. We need to beat our kids more to show them the importance of physical violence in child-rearing and life.


He said spank not beat. Beat is what needs to be done to smart-*** word twisting liberals such as yourself!!!


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Kids today are given "consequences" for bad behavior in school, detention, ISC, bring parent and meet with AP etc. I can tell you from experience this does not work! I asked this question in a meeting years ago on student behavior and discipline, "How do you think giving consequences to kids who have been locked up in JAIL will alter their behavior"? I got chewed out for be "negative", told the principal chewing me out that would not alter my opinion, should have seen the steam coming out of her ears! 

When you reach retirement age your nuts get real big!!!


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

Bozo said:


> The same thing that was wrong with the youth of yesteryear and beyond.
> I recall a stabbing at Langham Creek in the early 90's. I recall a stabbing at Eisenhower in the 70's. And I'm sure I could dig up a stabbing or two each decade at a school back to the 20's if needed.


I graduated in 89, in 88 there was a huge gang fight in the parking lot on a few people were stabbed one died. Not implying this is ok just saying its not new.

what new is the internet, text, tv's in class rooms,


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> aside from you calling it a "beat", what exactly are your methods of implementing consequences from doing bad that will keep children from having no fear in doing the wrong things and end up in prison or dead? Timeout? Man, that'll put the fear in them....


I have never spanked my son, and he is one of the most well mannered, well behaved 5 year olds out there. In fact, we were out to eat in Boerne at Chili's just this sunday night and had an older gentlemen, looked like a farmer, come over to our table to compliment us as parents and him as a child for being so well mannered and behaved in public. He told us he could really see how strong our family was just by watching how we interacted at the table that evening. The man offered to buy our dinner and I politely declined and thanked him and his wife for the compliment.

Parental involvement, actually listening to them, being stern when they are doing wrong and enforcing the rules 100% of the time are immensely more important than physical punishment. I am not knocking those of you who chose to use corporal punishment, there is nothing wrong with it when done right, a good majority of people do not do it right, and use it as the easy way out unfortunately. Point was that we don't hit our child, and we don't have some crazy misbehaving miscreant. There are other ways that are just as effective, if not more.

The bottom line is, if a parent cares and actually spends time with and shows interest in his or her own children, it will vastly outweigh nearly every other behavior modification technique.

I would assume these kids involved in this incident had very little if any parental involvement in their lives. In fact, it could be that all they ever knew of their parents were beatings...who knows...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yams said:


> I have never spanked my son, and he is one of the most well mannered, well behaved 5 year olds out there. In fact, we were out to eat in Boerne at Chili's just this sunday night and had an older gentlemen, looked like a farmer, come over to our table to compliment us as parents and him as a child for being so well mannered and behaved in public. He told us he could really see how strong our family was just by watching how we interacted at the table that evening. The man offered to buy our dinner and I politely declined and thanked him and his wife for the compliment.
> 
> Parental involvement, actually listening to them, being stern when they are doing wrong and enforcing the rules 100% of the time are immensely more important than physical punishment. I am not knocking those of you who chose to use corporal punishment, there is nothing wrong with it when done right, a good majority of people do not do it right, and use it as the easy way out unfortunately. Point was that we don't hit our child, and we don't have some crazy misbehaving miscreant. There are other ways that are just as effective, if not more.
> 
> ...


He'll go buck wild once he gets his hands on the cheeba! :dance:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

People in the ghetto quit spanking their kids? I thought that was a white suburban yuppie behaviour.


----------



## wine6978 (Jun 2, 2010)

**** spanking doesn't do anything!!! When I was in school I got BEAT and I turned out just fine... Coming home to a little ol' belt getting 3 swats doesn't make kids want to stop anything... Now they know there gonna get their arse beat worse at home than in the fight.... That'll make em think twice!!! But only if they start the fight, ain't no point in whooping a kid for standing up for himself or others!!!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> He'll go buck wild once he gets his hands on the cheeba! :dance:


If he is like me, he will just pass out in a puddle of drool.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Yams said:


> *I have never spanked my son, and he is one of the most well mannered, well behaved 5 year olds out there*. In fact, we were out to eat in Boerne at Chili's just this sunday night and had an older gentlemen, looked like a farmer, come over to our table to compliment us as parents and him as a child for being so well mannered and behaved in public. He told us he could really see how strong our family was just by watching how we interacted at the table that evening. The man offered to buy our dinner and I politely declined and thanked him and his wife for the compliment.
> 
> Parental involvement, actually listening to them, being stern when they are doing wrong and enforcing the rules 100% of the time are immensely more important than physical punishment. I am not knocking those of you who chose to use corporal punishment, there is nothing wrong with it when done right, a good majority of people do not do it right, and use it as the easy way out unfortunately. Point was that we don't hit our child, and we don't have some crazy misbehaving miscreant. There are other ways that are just as effective, if not more.
> 
> ...


Good post -

I'm not so sure a 'spanking' would solve youth crime - nor do I believe it teaches right from wrong. I think being involved - which can include other forms of punishment -is the key.

I have a 17 and 14 years old. Never had to spank 'em. Great kids, well behaved. Makes me feel good that I can 'one up my parents' on raising kids - and it's not that I don't love my parents - it's always my goal to make it better.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Yams said:


> I have never spanked my son, and he is one of the most well mannered, well behaved 5 year olds out there. In fact, we were out to eat in Boerne at Chili's just this sunday night and had an older gentlemen, looked like a farmer, come over to our table to compliment us as parents and him as a child for being so well mannered and behaved in public. He told us he could really see how strong our family was just by watching how we interacted at the table that evening. The man offered to buy our dinner and I politely declined and thanked him and his wife for the compliment.
> 
> Parental involvement, actually listening to them, being stern when they are doing wrong and enforcing the rules 100% of the time are immensely more important than physical punishment. I am not knocking those of you who chose to use corporal punishment, there is nothing wrong with it when done right, a good majority of people do not do it right, and use it as the easy way out unfortunately. Point was that we don't hit our child, and we don't have some crazy misbehaving miscreant. There are other ways that are just as effective, if not more.
> 
> ...


Wow, were you elected parent of the century? We should let you have some of these problem children and see if you can get them to act right at the dinner table.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

mine is 16 and good kid but occasionally he needs his butt whipped and when he does he knows it will happen.


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

txdukklr said:


> I graduated in 89, in 88 there was a huge gang fight in the parking lot on a few people were stabbed one died. Not implying this is ok just saying its not new.
> 
> what new is the internet, text, tv's in class rooms,


And violent video games, gansta rap, absentee and/or dirtbag parents, allur of easy drug money coupled with no work ethic, no discipline in school and a lack of properly applied leather to the back side.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Prayers out to the kids and parents at Spring High School.

My kids are in their 30's now so I really don't have much of a current perspective on child raising. My take is that a good old fashion spanking is probably not really even an option in modern society. At least not in highly urbanized areas such as Houston. Teachers probably are instructed to report to their superiors any kid with the slightest bruise or other signs of a spanking. Next thing you know CPS is knocking on your door! All your child would need to do is just tell their teacher they had been spanked (whether or not true) and the parents could be in deep do do.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I live about 4 miles away from that school. This is crazy


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

G-O-T-B said:


> mine is 16 and good kid but occasionally he needs his butt whipped and when he does he knows it will happen.


You spank a 16 yo?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Watching it on Ch 2 and I see a big fire truck pulled right up front. Just curious, why bring a fire truck to a stabbing?.....


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

Brete said:


> Watching it on Ch 2 and I see a big fire truck pulled right up front. Just curious, why bring a fire truck to a stabbing?.....


They (firemen) are highly trained, professional responders. I also believe all firemen are at least "paramedic light". You don't send Barney Fife out by himself when more help is readily available.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

The boys that were involved in this were old enough to know right from wrong. I do not believe that spanking would have helped much. They knew what they were doing was wrong. I do spank my daughter (not beat) but I am also very involved in her life.
At some point we have to start making young adults take responsibility for there own actions!! We all have a decide if we want to be good or evil. 
I know that some of us on here have come from bad broken homes but we decided to grow up take responsibility for our own lives and make it happen.
I will keep prying for the family's 
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

HTJ said:


> They (firemen) are highly trained, professional responders. I also believe all firemen are at least "paramedic light". You don't send Barney Fife out by himself when more help is readily available.


Makes sense.....thanks....


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

This thread reminds me of this "social commentary" by Louis CK...its pretty **** funny if you have a few minutes to listen to it.


----------



## james hines (Nov 21, 2006)

the news just said one student has died


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> Right. We need to beat our kids more to show them the importance of physical violence in child-rearing and life.


you might wanna go look up the difference between "spanking" and "beating", or maybe you already know just trying to stir up an empty pot.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

So far, I've heard 2 dead and they just arrested a coach.....who knows what the hell is going on???


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Wow, were you elected parent of the century? We should let you have some of these problem children and see if you can get them to act right at the dinner table.


what's with the sarcasm? Do you not agree or something? Guess you have a different way of parenting.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

very sad news but it's been going on for....well, since the beggining:

*Cain and Abel* (Hebrew: ×"Ö¶×'Ö¶×œ ,×§Ö·×™Ö´×Ÿ _Qayin_, _Hevel_) were according to the Book of Genesis, two sons of Adam and Eve. Cain is described as a crop farmer and his younger brother Abel as a shepherd. Cain was the first human born and Abel was the first human to die. Cain committed the first murder by killing his brother.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Watch the parents there interviewing on channel 2. They know there kids are in gangs.... Im pretty sure they interviewed a gang member about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

I get on twitter to follow the feed,then click the images and this is one of the top ones I see. Obviously taken inside the school.










Sad that kids can not go to school and be in a safe educational environment.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

We need to be praying for our youth. And like many have said, spend time with them. Know what they are doing and who they are hanging around with. Yes they need good discipline but they also need to know that they can trust & confide in their parents.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

that pic illustrates the problem totally...


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

WOW that pic speaks for itself. Im glad i was fortunate enough to go to a school where we did not have any gangs and just one race.


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

D.L. said:


> Watch the parents there interviewing on channel 2. They know there kids are in gangs.... Im pretty sure they interviewed a gang member about 10 minutes ago.


We all should be shocked by this......but we're not. As a society we quit effectively disciplining our kids around 1980 or so when "alternative parenting techniques" such as time out or loss of privilege came into vogue, being popularized by mainstream media. ADD/ADHD soon became a popular excuse for poor behavior as well, thoroughly backed by the prospering pharmaceutical companies it couldn't fail. And now for the last 20 years or so every time a police officer does his job he or she is subject to legal and civil action topped off with public persecution. Parenting is a job, a full time hands on job. Children need attention, not video games, not tv's in their room, not I phones or I pads but attention.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

charlie23 said:


> what's with the sarcasm? Do you not agree or something? Guess you have a different way of parenting.


Some people are just insecure and feel the need to lash out and act rude.

I am far from the best parent on earth. I do what I think will work for us, Just like anyone, we make tons of mistakes i'm sure.

Am I proud of my son and my family? Absolutely! I will make no excuse for that.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Pretty bad when Adrian Garcia of the HCSO is laughing and cracking jokes on his way to the podium at the school...until he saw the camera aimed at him!


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

The administrations at these schools are just as much to blame as the kids. The administration is simply designed to react (albeit slowly) when situations like this arise. Also they will do anything in their power to make it seem like their school is a safe environment and nothing is going on. Spring HS still has not officially notified the parents of the incident via email, text message or the school website 3 hours after it has occurred. What if this were an active shooter incident? 

My wife who is a 3rd grade teacher says their active shooter strategy is to turn off the lights and lock the classroom door. *** kind of plan is that? And her classroom doesn't even have a door. This incident shows just how ill prepared these districts are to handle situations like this.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Funny, no one knows anything other than what the media has revealed yet everyone knows the reasons for the stabbings. If I had some of the foresight in here I'd be picking winning lottery numbers. Give it a rest folks, the facts won't be known for weeks, perhaps longer.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> You don't know the difference between a beating and a spanking? There are multiple online dictionaries. You should go educate yourself. Oh wait, are you just stirring the pot for attention again?





InfamousJ said:


> aside from you calling it a "beat", what exactly are your methods of implementing consequences from doing bad that will keep children from having no fear in doing the wrong things and end up in prison or dead? Timeout? Man, that'll put the fear in them....





CORNHUSKER said:


> He said spank not beat. Beat is what needs to be done to smart-*** word twisting liberals such as yourself!!!


Call it what you may, but there is a mountain of evidence showing that "spanking" retards the emotional, intellectual, and social development of kids (this probably explains a lot of you guys :smile and teaches them that conflict is best handled with aggression, physical violence and intimidation.

There are also several studies have also shown that there is a direct correlation between spankings during childhood and violent crime as an adult. Obviously, receiving spankings as a child doesn't mean that that child will become a violent criminal as an adult, but children who are spanked are more likely to become involved in violent crime as an adult versus children who are not.

Do a little research. You might learn something. Aggression teaches aggression, and physical violence teaches physical violence.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Right. We need to beat our kids more to show them the importance of physical violence in child-rearing and life.





charlie23 said:


> you might wanna go look up the difference between "spanking" and "beating", or maybe you already know just trying to stir up an empty pot.


Whether he's being a smart-*** word twisting liberal or a smart-*** pot stirring attention whore MC has no class. Never has never will!!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Call it what you may, but there is a mountain of evidence showing that "spanking" retards the emotional, intellectual, and social development of kids (this probably explains a lot of you guys :smile and teaches them that conflict is best handled with aggression, physical violence and intimidation.
> 
> There are also several studies have also shown that there is a direct correlation between spankings during childhood and violent crime as an adult. Obviously, receiving spankings as a child doesn't mean that that child will become a violent criminal as an adult, but children who are spanked are more likely to become involved in violent crime as an adult versus children who are not.
> 
> Do a little research. You might learn something. Aggression teaches aggression, and physical violence teaches physical violence.


Mountain of evidence? You need to quit making things up, it's not helping your case. Just goes to show some people will believe whatever they read if it agrees with their stance

. Perhaps we should do a poll on here to see who all were spanked and how they turned out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

StinkBait said:


> Probably some dope smokers.


Yup, its the youth of today! No one stabbed anyone back in the 60's - 90's...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## t_willy (Jan 28, 2010)

I attended Spring High School in the 90's and it was already becoming ghetto. I still have friends in the area and they say after Katrina Spring really went down hill. They say the superintendent and most of the staff looks the other way and lets the thugs run the school. Unforntanely public schools are now more of a business rather than a place of learning.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

*Same here*



t_willy said:


> I attended Spring High School in the 90's and it was already becoming ghetto. I still have friends in the area and they say after Katrina Spring really went down hill. They say the superintendent and most of the staff looks the other way and lets the thugs run the school. Unforntanely public schools are now more of a business rather than a place of learning.


I also went to Spring, different time and my family moved out of the area after graduation and all of our neighbors did too after Katrina.
New north side I suppose.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

charlie23 said:


> you might wanna go look up the difference between "spanking" and "beating", or maybe you already know just trying to stir up an empty pot.





CORNHUSKER said:


> Whether he's being a smart-*** word twisting liberal or a smart-*** pot stirring attention whore MC has no class. Never has never will!!!


Like I said, call it what you may, but physical violence is still physical violence. If "spanking" is a more tame and feel-better word for you for beating your children. so be it.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yup. I graduated in 98. Some friends and siblings that graduated a few years later said it went to complete sh** after that.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

MC, what is your suggestion then? You offer your thoughts, but dont give resolutions.

I got whippings as a kid. It made me think twice about doing dumb stuff. Its called consequences. I think consequences should be much more severe for these criminals too. This will continue on and on if these thugs keep getting a slap on the wrist.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Like I said, call it what you may, but physical violence is still physical violence. If "spanking" is a more tame and feel-better word for you for beating your children. so be it.


You back-peddled just like you always do. Twist it up anyway you want, you have no class and never will. Best thing you ever did around here was get banned, **** shame you got to come back!!!


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

gettinspooled said:


> I get on twitter to follow the feed,then click the images and this is one of the top ones I see. Obviously taken inside the school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Traybon, Trayquan, La'Trayvon, TrayTray-von, Qunell-Z, Trayvon-Tray, Lil'Tray, Qundell-Y an Try'Quan...Sir-King'Prince is not pictured, but he is crouched down behind the rest breaking into the vending machines


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Very sad. Senseless and disgusting. We had a rent-a-cop shot in my high school my junior year during a "race riot". My senior year was a little different. 2 Harris County Sheriff officers in each hall (each corner), upstairs and down. 2 in the parking lot. 2 patrolling the perimeter in cars. 

We had no issues my graduating year. Since I've left, they have added metal detectors and kept the sheriffs.


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

Pistol58 said:


> MC, what is your suggestion then? You offer your thoughts, but dont give resolutions.
> 
> I got whippings as a kid. It made me think twice about doing dumb stuff. Its called consequences. I think consequences should be much more severe for these criminals too. This will continue on and on if these thugs keep getting a slap on the wrist.


Imagine that and you didn't turn out to be a violent career criminal. When I was growing up ALL children got spanked and if you were misbehaving at the neighbors house or school or Uncle Joes you got spanked the same as at home and no one rushed to call 911. Exactly NONE of the kids I grew up with had any behavioral problems an ALL are successful today. I kept my .22 and shotgun in MY room, and never, ever had the thought that they were for anything other than hassling the local rabbit population.


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

TexasVines said:


> Traybon, Trayquan, La'Trayvon, TrayTray-von, Qunell-Z, Trayvon-Tray, Lil'Tray, Qundell-Y an Try'Quan...Sir-King'Prince is not pictured, but he is crouched down behind the rest breaking into the vending machines


Man aint that the truth, lol


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

HTJ said:


> Imagine that and you didn't turn out to be a violent career criminal. When I was growing up ALL children got spanked and if you were misbehaving at the neighbors house or school or Uncle Joes you got spanked the same as at home and no one rushed to call 911. Exactly NONE of the kids I grew up with had any behavioral problems an ALL are successful today. I kept my .22 and shotgun in MY room, and never, ever had the thought that they were for anything other than hassling the local rabbit population.


Can't be true, direct contradiction of MCs ->OPINION<_.

Â©


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bankin' On It said:


> Very sad. Senseless and disgusting. We had a rent-a-cop shot in my high school my junior year during a "race riot". My senior year was a little different. 2 Harris County Sheriff officers in each hall (each corner), upstairs and down. 2 in the parking lot. 2 patrolling the perimeter in cars.
> 
> We had no issues my graduating year. Since I've left, they have added metal detectors and kept the sheriffs.


I was so fortunate to graduate school when I did ('61), before the absolute turnover of American values. A principal and one assistant principal in a school of 1,400, and discipline was maintained quite well. I recall one boy being suspended for three days for "sassing" a teacher. The idea of police even being called to the school was beyond comprehension.

Our student code of conduct was, as I recall, as follows: "Students will dress, and deport themselves properly." The amazing thing? We clearly understood what it meant.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yams said:


> If he is like me, he will just pass out in a puddle of drool.


Was it orange satined from the cheetos?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Call it what you may, but there is a mountain of evidence showing that "spanking" retards the emotional, intellectual, and social development of kids (this probably explains a lot of you guys :smile and teaches them that conflict is best handled with aggression, physical violence and intimidation.
> 
> There are also several studies have also shown that there is a direct correlation between spankings during childhood and violent crime as an adult. Obviously, receiving spankings as a child doesn't mean that that child will become a violent criminal as an adult, but children who are spanked are more likely to become involved in violent crime as an adult versus children who are not.
> 
> Do a little research. You might learn something. Aggression teaches aggression, and physical violence teaches physical violence.





mastercylinder said:


> Like I said, call it what you may, but physical violence is still physical violence. If "spanking" is a more tame and feel-better word for you for beating your children. so be it.


Ahhhh.. nobody overpowers anyone anymore, nobody should feel a physical effect for doing something wrong.. it's all *BLUE* ribbons for everyone... it's a wonderful life


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

spike404 said:


> I was so fortunate to graduate school when I did ('61), before the absolute turnover of American values. A principal and one assistant principal in a school of 1,400, and discipline was maintained quite well. I recall one boy being suspended for three days for "sassing" a teacher. The idea of police even being called to the school was beyond comprehension.
> 
> Our student code of conduct was, as I recall, as follows: "Students will dress, and deport themselves properly." The amazing thing? We clearly understood what it meant.


Though a later time that was my experience as well. Our principal was Mr. Neff and you could just think of him while you were fishing on Saturday and you would stop to tuck in your shirt police up the area. He commanded and we gave respect.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

t_willy said:


> I attended Spring High School in the 90's and it was already becoming ghetto. I still have friends in the area and they say after Katrina Spring really went down hill. They say the superintendent and most of the staff looks the other way and lets the thugs run the school. Unforntanely public schools are now more of a business rather than a place of learning.


This ^^^^

I sometimes do work in that area and its basically the "New" New Orleans. 1960/45 is REAL bad. And it all started with Katrina transplants. Westfield is awful also. SISD is in a world of hurt.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Katrina had an effect on Houston that has brought us down and will continue to do so for 100 years. Bill White sux.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You guys really think giving spankings to gang bangers will eliminate this kind of behaviour? Black parents spank their kids. Not spanking kids is a white thing. Spanking vs not spanking doesnt determine whether your kids grow up to be decnet people. Its genetics, enviroment, and example.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> You guys really think giving spankings to gang bangers will eliminate this kind of behaviour? Black parents spank their kids. Not spanking kids is a white thing. Spanking vs not spanking doesnt determine whether your kids grow up to be decnet people. Its _*genetics*_, enviroment, and example.


Jimmy the Greek, is that you?? :biggrin:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Man oh man- I guess I stepped right into that one


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

poppadawg said:


> You guys really think giving spankings to gang bangers will eliminate this kind of behaviour? Black parents spank their kids. Not spanking kids is a white thing. Spanking vs not spanking doesnt determine whether your kids grow up to be decnet people. Its genetics, enviroment, and example.


quick question here

how can black parent*S* spank their kids when 79% of black "households" have no father present?

black momma might try and do it sometimes, but obviously she is not very successful at it

or maybe that is why they are all walking around with dey pants on duh grown because they are just getting ready to get another spanking.....or maybe getting ready for :an6:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

TexasVines said:


> quick question here
> 
> how can black parent*S* spank their kids when 79% of black "households" have no father present?
> 
> ...


Baby momma will knock the snot out of them kids. You ever been to Walmart? Seriously, black folks do not spare the rod. Now Mr. ****** will reason with lttle Suzy and explain to her why that behaviour was not appropiate.
But having 70% of the kids out of wedlock is probably 90% of the problem. Out of control kids having kids


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

How long before the metal detectors go in?

Because that is ALWAYS the next step.:headknock


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> Baby momma will knock the snot out of them kids. You ever been to Walmart? seriously, *black folks do not spare the rod*.


they sure don't. they each have 50 kids to prove it. They are pretty much worthless and offer no good.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

I always learned there are 2 great motivators in the world and they are pain and fear.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

poppadawg said:


> Baby momma will knock the snot out of them kids. You ever been to Walmart? seriously, black folks do not spare the rod.


and here we get back to the point about the difference between spanking for punishment and abuse......and really how hard can she "spank" (beat) them when she is sitting in that **** scooter cart and blocking the aisle for everyone else :work:.....and the "kids" are 5 aisles over running wild and poking holes in the plastic on the meat :cop:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Grumpy365 said:


> How long before the metal detectors go in?
> 
> Because that is ALWAYS the next step.:headknock


From my understanding they have been there since early 2000s


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

So, what's the story? Gang ****?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

It would appear its more about the parenting then anything. I dont have anything against spanking. It can be a good deterent for kids. But thats a small part of it.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Most of my students live a rough life outside of school. They have told me they fight IN school because if they fight on the streets they know the police will come. In school there are seldom any consequences beyond a days suspension at most. I'm not sayin'... I'm just sayin'.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

TexasVines said:


> quick question here
> 
> how can black parent*S* spank their kids when 79% of black "households" have no father present?
> 
> ...


OK...you guys are getting on the MC poster for his "questionable" stats. Please provide me a link to back up your statement that "79%" of black households have no father present."
Or is this another "hit and run" that folks like to banter about???
Thanks!


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah jezz. I am sorry for the intrusion Texas Vines....noticed your later post which explains it all. I won't use the term "bigot", "racist" or other descriptive terminology as I do not want any power points taken off but I think your perspective is pretty clear.
Carry on!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

We're having a pity party for dead gang members?I wish national stab a gang member day would get here so the schools would a safer place to get a education.I have no pity for a gang or it's members.i hope no innocent kids are harmed.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Does anyone know if the assailant(s) have been apprehended? Not much in the media other than "persons of interest" detained.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> Ahhhh.. nobody overpowers anyone anymore, nobody should feel a physical effect for doing something wrong.. it's all *BLUE* ribbons for everyone... it's a wonderful life


Do you really need to physically _overpower_ a child who is half your size and maturity level in order to get your point across and correct his/her behavior? Is that really what is necessary for you to get their attention?



Pistol58 said:


> MC, what is your suggestion then? You offer your thoughts, but dont give resolutions.
> 
> I got whippings as a kid. It made me think twice about doing dumb stuff. Its called consequences. I think consequences should be much more severe for these criminals too. This will continue on and on if these thugs keep getting a slap on the wrist.


There's obviously no absolutely correct answer to this question, but I've just never believed that getting physical with a_ child_ was an answer. I think physical violence is a cop out for parents who know no other way to effectively handle a discipline problem. It's the easy way out.

I do believe in consequences for one's actions, but I just don't see "overpowering" a child with physical might as being a healthy consequence. It may be an effective punishment for bad behavior in the short-term, but is violence and aggression a healthy consequence in the long-term? Again, a parent correcting a child with aggression and violence just teaches the child that you handle conflict with aggression and violence.

Also, when I was a kid, I saw some parents and school administrators who seemed unable to distinguish the fine line between discipline and abuse when it came to corporal punishment.

I'm no child expert, but I never once whipped my kids and we raised two pretty good kids. I'm pleased at how they turned out despite not being issued an owner's manual.



CORNHUSKER said:


> You back-peddled just like you always do. Twist it up anyway you want, you have no class and never will. Best thing you ever did around here was get banned, **** shame you got to come back!!!


Who are you to be determining who has class and who doesn't?


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Speaking of parenting, here's an interview with the Dad and Aunt. Starts at the 2:40ish mark, totally bizarre and sad. I just hope they are in shock or something.

http://www.click2houston.com/news/da...8/-/index.html


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I blame video games!









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> Do you really need to physically _overpower_ a child who is half your size and maturity level in order to get your point across and correct his/her behavior? Is that really what is necessary for you to get their attention?
> 
> There's obviously no absolutely correct answer to this question, but I've just never believed that getting physical with a_ child_ was an answer. I think physical violence is a cop out for parents who know no other way to effectively handle a discipline problem. It's the easy way out.
> 
> ...


Exactly, well said. :shamrock:


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

t_willy said:


> I attended Spring High School in the 90's and it was already becoming ghetto. I still have friends in the area and they say after Katrina Spring really went down hill. They say the superintendent and most of the staff looks the other way and lets the thugs run the school. Unforntanely public schools are now more of a business rather than a place of learning.


This ^^^^

I sometimes do work in that area and its basically the "New" New Orleans. 1960/45 is REAL bad. And it all started with Katrina transplants. Westfield is awful also. SISD is in a world of hurt.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i found a source for 72%. other information from 2008-2011 was in the 65% range, but does not specify single mother/father, only single parent.

http://newsone.com/1195075/children-single-parents-u-s-american/

http://tinyurl.com/mtf2roy


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

gettinspooled said:


> I get on twitter to follow the feed,then click the images and this is one of the top ones I see. Obviously taken inside the school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just a bunch of theatre students and the one in the back is just an innocent bystander who has some beef jerky stuck in his teef.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

JamesAggie said:


> Does anyone know if the assailant(s) have been apprehended? Not much in the media other than "persons of interest" detained.


The 16 and 17 year old "persons of interest" do not have anything to do with this stabbing.

Didn't yall pay attention??? The George Zimmerman trial taught us all that no 17 year old child could ever be capable of a physical confrontation, assualt or murder.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Stopping Gang Violence*

All boys have a strict uniform code, as do the girls, no thug life hoodies or inappropriate jerseys - that's a start

School should be a priveledge - not a right

PARENTS ARE TO BLAME, SCHOOL ADMINISTRATORS SECOND


----------



## Big Boggy Wader (Sep 13, 2005)

Are you guys sure this happened on campus ? Weapons are not allowed on school grounds, don't cha know.


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Give them All guns put them in the Astrodome and let them kill themselves off If they
Got the balls. Or send them to Iraq and let them fight. They can pick



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

My wife said that she heard on the news that Spring HS has free breakfast for everyone, everyday, and that the cafeteria is usually full. Along with the food stamps, Section 8, free sail-fones, and God knows what else that most of these kids get free---these kids have absolutely no idea of responsibility. Imagine what kind of citizens they will become.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

spike404 said:


> My wife said that she heard on the news that Spring HS has free breakfast for everyone, everyday, and that the cafeteria is usually full. Along with the food stamps, Section 8, free sail-fones, and God knows what else that most of these kids get free---these kids have absolutely no idea of responsibility. Imagine what kind of citizens they will become.


Look no further than our frikking president.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

The Real Answer is Paddle second thought Baseball Bat (its so out of hand)to all teachers and Admin and permission to use it.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

It's not just "the kids today". I remember a kid getting stabbed to death on a schoolbus in Alvin in the early 80's. It was a feud between teenage boys, and one of their fine upstanding country daddies told his young 'un, "You better take care of him." Extra adult monitors on the bus and everything, Jethro jumped up and stabbed the other kid in the gut with a paring knife as he walked by in the aisle, nicked his abdominal aorta, bled out internally. I don't think stupid, macho, or just being trash ever goes out of style in some sectors of society.


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

Just once I'd like to see someone post the "Works Cited" when they use the phrase "Studies Show"


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

ralph7 said:


> Look no further than our frikking president.


You really think they'll get into Harvard Law? Okay, if you say so..........


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

People are forgetting the fact that school districts get paid well to keep kids in school. Now all the punks and trash that used to get expelled are forced to go to school until they can legally drop out so the district makes its money.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

SaltwaterTom said:


> It's not just "the kids today". I remember a kid getting stabbed to death on a schoolbus in Alvin in the early 80's. It was a feud between teenage boys, and one of their fine upstanding country daddies told his young 'un, "You better take care of him." Extra adult monitors on the bus and everything, Jethro jumped up and stabbed the other kid in the gut with a paring knife as he walked by in the aisle, nicked his abdominal aorta, bled out internally. I don't think stupid, macho, or just being trash ever goes out of style in some sectors of society.


Tom I'll ask my Mother about that tonight when I talk to her. I have 3 generations of educators in AISD and she was teaching in Manvel around that time.

In every area there is trash this day and age! parenting is the key this day and age. If you let up, do not instill morals or the right from wrong in your kids these actions are the most probable outcome! I am involved as much as possible in the lives of my children on a daily basis. Some choose corporal punishment so do not. I might have received the "Belt' a couple of times as a kid and I never forgot the lessons learned to this day.. Thanks Dad! My children have been popped when they get to far out of line but that is the way that I choose as a parent to handle things. Only one of my boys has been to the principle.. That was for the removing his prosthetic eye in Kindergarten when another boy was picking on him.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

SaltwaterTom said:


> It's not just "the kids today". I remember a kid getting stabbed to death on a schoolbus in Alvin in the early 80's. It was a feud between teenage boys, and one of their fine upstanding country daddies told his young 'un, "You better take care of him." Extra adult monitors on the bus and everything, Jethro jumped up and stabbed the other kid in the gut with a paring knife as he walked by in the aisle, nicked his abdominal aorta, bled out internally. I don't think stupid, macho, or just being trash ever goes out of style in some sectors of society.


I said that yesterday....http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=5459410&postcount=11

It's always the new generation that is the fault of society and never the ones in midlife and beyond that are controlling it.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

now, quanell x is getting involved. i guess it was racist.

http://news.yahoo.com/video/17-old-victim-feared-violence-040023828.html


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

spike404 said:


> My wife said that she heard on the news that Spring HS has free breakfast for everyone, everyday, and that the cafeteria is usually full. Along with the food stamps, Section 8, free sail-fones, and God knows what else that most of these kids get free---these kids have absolutely no idea of responsibility. Imagine what kind of citizens they will become.


I dont know about that one. You will always have a segment on free or reduced lunch but ive never seen it totally free. I finished from Aldine in 98 and we though Spring HS was where the rich kids went to school lol. I had to pay for my lunch and we were way lower on the public school totem pole than spring.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Holy keyrap, after watching the press conference, can't imagine being a parent and having a kid in that school.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

mastercylinder said:


> Do you really need to physically _overpower_ a child who is half your size and maturity level in order to get your point across and correct his/her behavior? Is that really what is necessary for you to get their attention?
> 
> There's obviously no absolutely correct answer to this question, but I've just never believed that getting physical with a_ child_ was an answer. I think physical violence is a cop out for parents who know no other way to effectively handle a discipline problem. It's the easy way out.
> 
> ...


So how is that HOPE AND CHANGE thing working out for your right now? Kids killing kids and your defending it? Really?


----------

